# Monitor with TV for PC as well as Playstation 3



## akash1988 (May 18, 2011)

I am seriously confused now.

I am planning on getting a new Sony Playstation 3 320GB. 
I will be getting an LCD TV for it as well, as I am not allowed to play on the LCD TV in my drawing room.

I was thinking of getting those Monitor with TV functionality, as I am going to build a PC once AMD FX Zambezi processors are out. 
But I am confused. Will those Monitors with TV Tuner, be able to work with the PS3. Do those monitors have inbuilt speakers? PS3 has HDMi output, so will it work with those monitors? Video as well as Audio? 

If yes then suggest some good Monitors with TV functionality.
If no then suggest some good LCD TV within 15-20K which has USB and MKV x264 file support, as well as can hook up to ay computer with a graphics card.


----------



## soumo27 (May 18, 2011)

Well, I also bought a TV some months back....(Samsung Series 4 26 Inch)

It works as a normal TV; Works with my PC as well like a monitor(has a VGA port, DVI as well as 3 HDMI Ports)..

So Try to look for TV's with similar features....


----------



## noja (May 18, 2011)

LG M237WAP | 23" Flat Screen LCD Monitor & Monitor TV - LG Electronics India
This is what you need. Its basically a TV lol.
it has HDMI, DVI, D-Sub, Component, composite, S-video, RF input for video
3.5mm audio in and out for PC
Also has a remote.
I have the 19" version of the same which does not have the pip function. 
A monitor with a remote is just pure awesomeness.


----------



## newboss (May 18, 2011)

Check P2370MS from samsung . .


----------



## akash1988 (May 18, 2011)

Hmmmm thankx for your inputs.

Samsung P2370MS and LG M237WA are pretty nice. I might go for anyone of these. 
But most games on PS3 are in 720p, so will they work and look correctly on a 1080p monitor TV? Also how will 720p movies look on 1080p screen. 
These are LCD, so are there any similar Monitor TVs with LED?

Also suggest some LCD TVs around 15K which can work with any PC.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

Since most monitors are coming on 16:9 aspect ratio and 1080p resolution you can see the lines between them have blurred.

There is no problem with scaling 720p on a 1080p display. I have a PS3 and a 40" bravia. I dont see any problem or difference in quality.

Better get a monitor and hook up your PC and PS3 to it than the other way round.

Also i must add when it comes to gaming the bigger the screen the better.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

sarath thats not always true.if resolution remains the same bigger the screen the more jagged the edges.


----------



## asingh (May 18, 2011)

Games look fine using a PS3 + 1080pi monitor. I do it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

Is it a sony Bravia First Gen V series model (mine is 40")?

what distance do you play at.I play up close and personal at 4,4.5 feet or so.

those have native res of 1366x768.i play on my PS3 1080i on it.True it does not appear much jagged (very jagged compared to my PC games tho).because
 a higher res is compressed into lower one...

distance makes a big difference.Avatar Blu-ray up close looks as bad as SD version (appears jagged,but detail is better tho) but from 14-15ft distance it appears much more smooth.

i will state here what i stated in another thread(in different words), that I have an eye for sharpness and jaggies etc in motion pictures (games,movies etc).so i tend to notice this more than you normally would otherwise.it may be on the edge of nitpicking also.


----------



## akash1988 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your input. 
But as I am going for a monitor to use with PC as well as PS3, I will sit pretty close to the monitor. So definitely I dont want anything bigger than 23"
Also will the PS3 games look too zagged on the 1080p monitor, if I sit close to the screen? 

Any Monitor TVs with 1336x768 resolution and work with PS3? I dont want the games to look zagged, and 720p movies to look blurred.


----------



## asingh (May 18, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Is it a sony Bravia First Gen V series model (mine is 40")?
> 
> what distance do you play at.I play up close and personal at 4,4.5 feet or so.
> 
> ...



It is the KDL-40BX420 - LED. I play like from around 5' away. Closer than that is too much for me.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

I know but for 15k you cant really go higher than a 24 incher. So i am safe in assuming so

Also my experience limits me to a 40" TV coz thats the highest i have seen. I play at a distance of 5-6feet and it feels optimal. Never faced any issues with video quality. I dont know if its the upscaler or what but all videos are looking much better on the TV despite some being low res (not too low res)



Extreme Gamer said:


> sarath thats not always true.if resolution remains the same bigger the screen the more jagged the edges.





OP you can take a full HD monitor and not worry about the video quality. You are well and good for the size of screen you mentioned.

Ofcourse getting a 100" TV means you are looking at 4K resolution. We'll have to wait a few (read 5 to 6) years for that.


----------

